# Subs needed in Chicago area



## McAdam (Feb 1, 2007)

Fully Equipped Subs needed now to replace contractor for multiple commercial accounts. Area covers South Chicago. Each zero tolerance site requires plow, shovel walks, salt. Excellent pay negotiable.


----------



## Hags (Feb 2, 2007)

How can I contact you. I have 3 new trucks ready to go...I can be on my way in no time. contact Eric at 612-382-4081 or email at 612-382-4081


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

what town's?


----------



## Hags (Feb 2, 2007)

Besides my 3 trucks my partner has minimum of 4 trucks and several skids ready to go at any time. contact ERIC 612-382-4081 EMAIL... [email protected]


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Hags;363555 said:


> How can I contact you. I have 3 new trucks ready to go...I can be on my way in no time. contact Eric at 612-382-4081 or email at 612-382-4081


There is not really any snow up here man, I think hes looking for a company to service them for the rest of the year. South Chicago is a little to far for me I think...:waving:


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Adam I am just over the border in Dyer Indiana I might be interested if your still looking 03 F-150 7.5 Blizzard 
Craftsman 26" 2 stage blower
Walk behind salter
Numerous Shovels
Either pm or give me a call
708-703-2783

Dave


----------

